# New to area, Looking to Fish!



## wxdunn (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I recently relocated here from AZ, but did most of my fishing in Southern California. For someone flying solo like me, the California open party boat scene was a good setup. (in another life I worked on several of the boats out there). However, I get the impression here that type of fishing is geared mainly towards tourists and anyone with serious fishing ambitions has their own boat...or can buddy up with someone who has a boat, looking for crew. :thumbup:
I am ready, willing and able to share expenses, responsibilities and some of the grunt work in making a fishing trip happen. I'm up for inshore but better equipped for offshore. Live in Spanish Fort but can travel from Pascagoula to Destin...and always free to give you a second opinion on the weather!
-Chris Dunn
www.thefishingweatherman.com


----------



## myths (May 8, 2011)

when i get out im normally looking for people to go. gets expensive going solo.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

We fish all year long and from time to time we have an open seat. Most days are Monday's thru Thursday's but now and then Saturday. Our trips are normally around 15 hours. Share expensive s. But the new guy brings the chicken for the crew. No drinking if this fits the bill shoot me a PM. If it swims we fish for it. gene


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm fairly new to the offshore scene but I'm slowly learning my way. (Former bass and inshore guy) I have a 23' CC so I really have to choose my days. I live in Spanish Fort also and if you're interested in going with someone who is learning just let me know. 251-714-0518
Welcome to the Fort!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Great post was thinking about doing the same. I just moved here a couple of weeks ago and just about settled in. New boat slowly in the works with molds on order -26' CC. Will eventually hope to catch a ride even for some inshore stuff. I run my own business so able to fish 7 days a week.


----------

